# Startseite ohne Texte oder Überschrift -> SEO



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab grad eine Seite erstellt bei der auf der Startseite nur ein großer Slider zu sehen ist und ein Menü udn noch eine kleine Infobox.
Nun ist das ja für Google nicht gerade sonderlich schmackhaft unter SEO-Gesichtspunkten. Ichahb ja keine Überschrift und oder sonstigen Semantisch verwertbaren Inhalt.
Was macht man in so einem Fall um sich die Suchmaschinenpositionierung nicht zu versauen?

Versteckte Texte sind ja eher in die Ecke Blackhat-SEO zu stecken, oder?

Grüße


----------



## jeipack (26. Juni 2015)

Vor allem sind versteckte Texte sehr veraltet und werden nur abgestraft.

Hast du keinen Titel für einen <h1>?

Im Moment am besten für SEO sind gut geschriebene Texte. Wenn es also ums Bogenschiessen geht Texte in denen auch Langbögen, Recurvebogen, Pfeile, und was sonst noch alles dazu gehört steht.  Sowas belohnt google.

Da du aber null Text hast bleibt dir nur die metatags (die soviel ich weiss aber keine zu grosse Gewichtung mehr haben), die alt-Texte bei den Bildern des Sliders (Die haben soviel ich weiss eine relativ gute Gewichtung), sowie die Menueinträge.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch eine Landingpage ausdenken (also eine Seite mit Text).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Juni 2015)

Hi,
also Überschriften habe ich nur auf den Unterseiten.
Was ich auf allen Seiten habe ist eine Box für Buchungsinformationen. Also wo der Besucher eine Diesntleistung einkaufen kann.
Hier stellt sich mir auch grad die Frage welches HTML-Element ich hier für die Überschrift am besten nehme. H1 wäre hier ja semantisch zumindest für alle Unterseiten falsch.
Nimmt man da dann einfach H2 am besten?

Ansonsten könnte ich auch das Logo in ein H1-Element setzen. Das wäre dann auch allen Seiten gleich und mit dem Firmennamen jetzt nicht unbedingt falsch.
Die Metadaten zu verwenden wäre etwas falsch da diese ja nun für Suchmaschinen sogut wie keine Rolle mehr spielen, zumindest bei Google, bei Bing bin ich mir grad nicht sicher und bei yahoo haben sie eine sehr geminderte Wertung.
Aber man könnte ja noch eine Bilddescription für die Bilder in der Slideshow hinzufügen. Die muss ich ja nicht anzeigen. Aber ein Text wäre im Quellcode vorhanden.

Für weitere Ideen wäre ich dankbar .


----------



## jeipack (26. Juni 2015)

Bild in h1: http://stackoverflow.com/a/669847/2481955

Wenn die Haupttitel der Unterseiten aber Aussagekräftig sind dann wäre es schon eine Überlegung wert diese da als h1 zu nehmen und nicht das Logo.

Alt-Text bei Bildern hilft auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten.. bin ich auch ein SEO Profi 
Aber wenn die Unterseiten Text haben eigenen diese sich ja als Landingseiten (Die Seite die dann in Googlesuche verlinkt ist)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2015)

Hi,


jeipack hat gesagt.:


> bin ich auch ein SEO Profi


Aha gut zu wissen. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal deine Kontakten per PN schicken.

Das kleine aber feine Problem mit dem H1 ist das die Inhalte der Seite per Ajax geladen werden. Das heißt ich komme recht leicht in die Situation das ich zweimal H1 auf der Seite habe.
Natürlich sind die Inhalte auch direkt aufrufbar und verlinkbar. Aber die Startseite ist eben etwas spezieller.

Grüße


----------

